# Feds Seize zech L-39s in Alaska



## evangilder (Feb 16, 2006)

Importing foreign warbirds has it's hazards. Are you familiar with Security Aviation or Mark Avery, Joe?



> Feds truck in seized jets from Valley to Anchorage
> STRANGE SIGHT: Aircraft now in secure location, officials say.
> 
> By LISA DEMER
> ...


http://www.adn.com/news/alaska/story/7445675p-7356227c.html


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 16, 2006)

Know them well and I knew the guy who was killed, Steve Freeman. I wrote this letter to the FBI and copied 2 congressman, a senator and the president of AOPA - he actually got back to me and said we was bringing this to the attention of several other senators. 

They're trying to pursue this based on the charges in the seat. It looks like the Feds think they might of been imported thus violating import laws for explosives - I think its a matter of big brother becoming over zealous!

_____________________________________________________________

Yesterday an acquaintance was killed in a plane crash in Alaska. He was flying a Czech built L-39 Albatross. This aircraft was used as a primary trainer through out the Iron Curtain during the cold war days and today is a popular import to the US for those who have the money and training to fly them. What caught my attention within the news article I read on this incident is two of your field agents are on their way to "investigate" this unfortunate accident because as one of your agents quoted to the Associated Press "It's a combat aircraft and we have some questions about that." 

These aircraft are imported under heavy scrutiny by the BATF and FAA. They are no where close to militarized when they arrive here in the states and although they have that military "look" to them, they pose no more of a treat than any other executive jet commonly seen at any General Aviation airport. These aircraft are heavily scrutinized by the FAA and generally have an excellent safety record.

As a taxpayer I question why the agents involved with this "investigation" did not do a simple internet search and read up about these aircraft, or perhaps contact one of the dozens of operators of these aircraft. I believe their "investigation" is a frivolous goose chase wasting taxpayer time and money and detracting resources that could be better used to combat the current war on terror.

I question the cost of sending these two gentlemen to "investigate" a tragic aircraft accident of a legally registered US aircraft in the Alaska wilderness and their irresponsible comments to the media. Be rest assured I will be forwarding a copy of this letter to my Congressional Representative.

Sincerely,

Joe Morales
Lakewood, Colorado


----------



## Glider (Feb 16, 2006)

Those security people whold have a blue fit if they came to Duxford.

It is a total waste of money and resources


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 16, 2006)

It turns out that Steve Freeman was returning an aircraft they turned away - apparently this guy was buying an UNDER WING ROCKET LAUNCHER! I guess he wanted an easier way to hunt moose?!?


----------



## evangilder (Feb 16, 2006)

Yikes! Makes you wonder why he needed the rocket launcher... His name wasn't Mohammed was it?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 16, 2006)

evangilder said:



> Yikes! Makes you wonder why he needed the rocket launcher... His name wasn't Mohammed was it?



My father in law flew with these guys - he said they had a lot of money, their planes were spotless. It looks like the Freeman crash happened at a perfect time!


----------



## evangilder (Feb 16, 2006)

I guess so. It's a shame though.


----------

